# Cost of Living in Cape Town area



## jmspringbok

What would the approximate cost of living be including housing, food, taxes, fees, insurance, food etc for a family of 3 in the Cape Town area? My husband grew up in Kommetjie. We live in the US right now where I work as a chiropractor. My husband gets a very small pension from the South African Navy. We both love Cape Town and his family is still there. Where would one go to find a job? I suppose most chiropractors set up a practice and go to work. The thought of doing that sort of makes me sick, I have done that 3 or 4 times. There must be something that a chiropractor is qualified to do that isn't necessarily practicing chiropractic.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Stravinsky

Buy:
Buying a house in South Africa
by Graeme Chesters
ISBN 1-901130-02-9

or try

Cost of Living in South Africa


----------



## gkloken

jmspringbok said:


> What would the approximate cost of living be including housing, food, taxes, fees, insurance, food etc for a family of 3 in the Cape Town area? My husband grew up in Kommetjie. We live in the US right now where I work as a chiropractor. My husband gets a very small pension from the South African Navy. We both love Cape Town and his family is still there. Where would one go to find a job? I suppose most chiropractors set up a practice and go to work. The thought of doing that sort of makes me sick, I have done that 3 or 4 times. There must be something that a chiropractor is qualified to do that isn't necessarily practicing chiropractic.


With $3000 per month you can have everything for a family of 4 starting fresh .This includes insurances car payments rent or morgage payments. If you are looking for more luxury you should look at $4000+ per month.

I decided to come and have look and find out for myself, so I will be here until January and I can just say I am having a great time. 
Travelled all over the country with my focus on incoming tourism and problems they could expect.
No problems here yet, but in UK most of my things were stolen from my luggage!


----------



## bretongreen

Hi
I will be moving my family to Capetown very soon from the US, can anyone give advise on nice area to live , mywife and I are both physicians and have three children ages 13,11 and 7.
What area s must we avoid and where should we live.
Also interested in schools for the children, private or public schools.
Thanks
David


----------



## amitbansal_79

Hi any Indian professional...residing in Johannesburg or Capetown?/
I am offered a auditing job in Johannesburg which i am considering for. Would anybody give me some insight abt SA or JHB.

Regards


----------



## moeshen

I am a SA Citizen formally from Cape Town now living in Saudi Arabia.. I suggest you stay in Century City.. It is the most accessible and safe place in CT.. but could be expensive and would depend on your budget...


----------



## Martinw

jmspringbok said:


> What would the approximate cost of living be including housing, food, taxes, fees, insurance, food etc for a family of 3 in the Cape Town area? My husband grew up in Kommetjie. We live in the US right now where I work as a chiropractor. My husband gets a very small pension from the South African Navy. We both love Cape Town and his family is still there. Where would one go to find a job? I suppose most chiropractors set up a practice and go to work. The thought of doing that sort of makes me sick, I have done that 3 or 4 times. There must be something that a chiropractor is qualified to do that isn't necessarily practicing chiropractic.



\i can not understand you would want to go to SA if you can come to AUS. We lived in SA and I would not put my feet there with all the violent crime and living in fear. Anybody that goes there should really think about waht you want out of life. I you want to live in fear of being raped, tortured, murdered, kids in horrible schools then go right ahead. Personally OZ was the best move we ever made. I almost want to think that if all the people in the world knew what was going on there not one of you would move there, or at least that is what I hope. Because I cannot believe that someone would move there if they did know.
Visit this website.

Die nuwe Suid-Afrika: It's not crime, its war

and then re-decide


----------



## moeshen

Martinw said:


> \i can not understand you would want to go to SA if you can come to AUS. We lived in SA and I would not put my feet there with all the violent crime and living in fear. Anybody that goes there should really think about waht you want out of life. I you want to live in fear of being raped, tortured, murdered, kids in horrible schools then go right ahead. Personally OZ was the best move we ever made. I almost want to think that if all the people in the world knew what was going on there not one of you would move there, or at least that is what I hope. Because I cannot believe that someone would move there if they did know.
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment is grossly unfair... I totally disagree with you... You over exagerating this issues. I will go back to SA anyday.. You never find a place with better quality of life anywhere in the world.. The only reason why I left was for career development and once I have achieved my goal of being exposed to working overseas, I will be back home in SA. The schools are great.. not sure what schools you are refering to ?
> As for crime... You will be fooling yourself if you think that OZ has no crime...Its all there but not exposed as in SA.. I have many friends living there and say that crime is there as it is in any other part of the world...
> 
> It so sad that you discourage people from entering our country and hope whoever reads your thread takes it with a pinch of salt..


----------



## Daxk

Moeshen, I dont know wether you have children yet or not, I lived there for 54 years and it is a beautiful place great scenery, weather, Friendly people etc.
Most of the friends who have children who are still there are leaving as soon they can sell their Houses,(about a 1/3 of all House sales were due to Immigration according to the Banks)
I have a 9 year old daughter and if I won the Euro Lottery and could live anywhere I wanted with the same security as the President of SA, the last place I would take her is SA.
The Risks are just too great, the fear, when I lived there and now go back for Holidays is just too great, Its no use having a great lifestyle when you cant go out anymore.
The only people I know who are defending SA's crime rate and who are still in SA , either cant get out or are still young enough to think it wont happen to me.
It may not, ever, but if it does, its a biggie.


----------



## Martinw

Daxk said:


> Moeshen, I dont know wether you have children yet or not, I lived there for 54 years and it is a beautiful place great scenery, weather, Friendly people etc.
> Most of the friends who have children who are still there are leaving as soon they can sell their Houses,(about a 1/3 of all House sales were due to Immigration according to the Banks)
> I have a 9 year old daughter and if I won the Euro Lottery and could live anywhere I wanted with the same security as the President of SA, the last place I would take her is SA.
> The Risks are just too great, the fear, when I lived there and now go back for Holidays is just too great, Its no use having a great lifestyle when you cant go out anymore.
> The only people I know who are defending SA's crime rate and who are still in SA , either cant get out or are still young enough to think it wont happen to me.
> It may not, ever, but if it does, its a biggie.



Daxk I could not agree with you more. Everyday we long back for the days we spent at Drakensberg in thew holidays, and also just the way we South Africans are or lived, BUT then that was in the past. I am litterally so scared to even think of ever going back to SA. I just cannot believe that people are still happy to live there. We have friends that are pretty well off and think it is agreat place, because they think they are safe and live like millionares. No thank you, i would rather live on the poverty line here in OZ than think that I have lifestyle in SA. Anyway even financially with only a normal job we are heaps better off here in AUS and there is no dogs barking( because they have no reason to) no police/ambulance sirens. Just peace and Quiet. We live 1.5 km form the beach and on certain nights I can hear the waves crash( and the waves are tiny) and I spend absolutely no time worrying wheteher my wife or two daughters are going to get raped tonight or not, but am rather worrying where we should take the kids for the holiday. I think what is worst is that there are certain people that even recommend SA to forreigners. I never want someones wife or daughters rape in SA on my concious after I recommended it. It is sad to talk like that about your birthplace, but then again, my birthplace was not a country full of rape, murder and violence.


----------



## Martinw

moeshen said:


> Martinw said:
> 
> 
> 
> \i can not understand you would want to go to SA if you can come to AUS. We lived in SA and I would not put my feet there with all the violent crime and living in fear. Anybody that goes there should really think about waht you want out of life. I you want to live in fear of being raped, tortured, murdered, kids in horrible schools then go right ahead. Personally OZ was the best move we ever made. I almost want to think that if all the people in the world knew what was going on there not one of you would move there, or at least that is what I hope. Because I cannot believe that someone would move there if they did know.
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment is grossly unfair... I totally disagree with you... You over exagerating this issues. I will go back to SA anyday.. You never find a place with better quality of life anywhere in the world.. The only reason why I left was for career development and once I have achieved my goal of being exposed to working overseas, I will be back home in SA. The schools are great.. not sure what schools you are refering to ?
> As for crime... You will be fooling yourself if you think that OZ has no crime...Its all there but not exposed as in SA.. I have many friends living there and say that crime is there as it is in any other part of the world...
> 
> It so sad that you discourage people from entering our country and hope whoever reads your thread takes it with a pinch of salt..
> 
> 
> 
> Grossly unfair and exagerating - UM maybe you should say that to all the white women and girls being raped by blacks. To all the white families being raped, tortured and murdered. Tell them(not me)in what a beautifull wonderfull country thery are living.Maybe you should take your head out of the sand and open your eyes. And just for interest, if it is such a "wonderfull country these days" why is it that you need to go somewhere else "for career development". It is very nice to live somewehere else without the fear( I know I am doing it) but I do not tell people how wonderfull it is there, when I am not even there. You are prob some snot nose kid, who went to the UK like everyone else, to earn Pounds, but still tell people to go to SA. ( only read now you are in Saudi - What trying to earn millions so you can have the fancy big house with all these securities and all that stuff which normal working families cant afford, let alone these days not even be able to find a job, because the incompetent black gets first choice and then goes -"Eish, i got no clue, but the money is good" BTW got told this personally by a black admitting it to me
> 
> Agreed Aus, NZ has its crime, and we all know that is part of life yopu can never escape. But it is not violent and a white person does not have to live in fear of a black person. I learnt this morning that they broke into someones house in the neighbourhood( 1 in 10 months WOW such a violent place I live in) and only a wallet stolen. Um did I mention just a wallet stolen, with no one even knowing - had it been in Durb, JHB, CPT - it would have been - ****** the wallet, here is a nice white lady and pretyy white daughters to rape, torture and murder and then only ask for guns. You want to tell me that is not happening in SA. Oh yes I forgot, you dont live there either. And obviously you have no idea whatsoever what you are talking about, about Aus, because here if something happens it is big news. They prob mention every death on tv and now I am talking about some young kid killing himself in a V8 or something, so when someone gets murdered you def here about it.
> 
> I just feel sorry for people who listens to you and go over there and then get raped and muredered. It would feel like I have signed someones death warrant recommending a place I KNOW you have a more than excellent chance being a victim of violence. Why should the world not here about what is going on there.
> Why should the world not here about blacks killing whites, because of hatred, fun, jealousy etc? Why should someone have to live in fear, in their country of birth, when they have obeyed the law all their life, not harmed anyone, just asking to be able to lead anormal life? So you answer everybody why you think a white person like that has to be subjected to rape and murder? Do you think that is fair? If your answer is yes, then there has got to be something seriously wrong with you.
Click to expand...


----------



## nessjoy

*living in SA*

I am an American living in Cape Town - I am here wholly be choice and could leave at any time, and I can honestly say it is the most beautiful place in the world and there is no where else I would rather be (I have lived in Brazil, US, UK, Australia, Germany, and Canada and traveled extensively throughout the world).

You guys who are ruled by fear are missing out on life.

I would recommend living in Bantry Bay or Fresnaye if you can afford it. Definitely be in town. Centry City is too far out and VERY windy!!!


----------



## tompitman

This guy Daxk is on a mission to stop people moving to SA. I cant talk for elsewhere in South Africa, but I have lived in Cape Town for six years with a wife and two small children and have never felt threatened, and nor have any of my wide circle of expat friends. Maybe we've just been lucky, and I hope I am not tempting fate. The risk is real and violent crime far worse than in London for instance, but as Moeshen says, keep things in perspective. Its a really fantastic place to live and thousands of expats will testify to this. If Daxk hates the place so much or is so convinved he will be murdered I am not sure why he returns so regularly on holiday!

To answer the question on cost of living, I reckon it roughly works out as 1/3 of the cost of living in the UK.


----------



## Daxk

tompitman said:


> This guy Daxk is on a mission to stop people moving to SA. I cant talk for elsewhere in South Africa, but I have lived in Cape Town for six years with a wife and two small children and have never felt threatened, and nor have any of my wide circle of expat friends. Maybe we've just been lucky, and I hope I am not tempting fate. The risk is real and violent crime far worse than in London for instance, but as Moeshen says, keep things in perspective. Its a really fantastic place to live and thousands of expats will testify to this. If Daxk hates the place so much or is so convinved he will be murdered I am not sure why he returns so regularly on holiday!
> 
> To answer the question on cost of living, I reckon it roughly works out as 1/3 of the cost of living in the UK.


Tompitman.
Kindly quote where I have told people not to move to SA.

Kindly show where I have shown hate.

I dont return on Holiday, Tompitman.
I still have investments there.
I have a mother who lives there.
I'm not convinced I'll be murdered you idiot,
I removed a real threat to my then 5 year old daughters life as well a my wifes
if I testified against the 4 young criminals who spent an hour in my house with my wife and I while my daughter hid in the bushes when they were searching for her.

so when you have walked in my shoes and shown this to your wife, then pass comment.
in the meantime, will you take personal responsibility for your comments?


----------



## RSA_expat_usa

Moeshen, 

Why do you not live permanently in SA. It's easy to talk when you live abroad. My uncle lives in one of the best areas, and he has close circuit television screening his entire property on the outside, best alarms, high walls with electric fencing and he still got hijacked 3x in his drive way. The cops did not even turns up until several hours later---and that's only after several calls to the police. By the grace of God that my uncle and his family are still alive! He is not the only one in my family that has gone through this experience.


----------



## DannyBoy

*Think About what you write*



tompitman said:


> This guy Daxk is on a mission to stop people moving to SA. I cant talk for elsewhere in South Africa, but I have lived in Cape Town for six years with a wife and two small children and have never felt threatened, and nor have any of my wide circle of expat friends. Maybe we've just been lucky, and I hope I am not tempting fate. The risk is real and violent crime far worse than in London for instance, but as Moeshen says, keep things in perspective. Its a really fantastic place to live and thousands of expats will testify to this. If Daxk hates the place so much or is so convinved he will be murdered I am not sure why he returns so regularly on holiday!
> 
> To answer the question on cost of living, I reckon it roughly works out as 1/3 of the cost of living in the UK.


Dude, think about what you write. 
1) AN EXPAT from the U.K....with a U.K PASSPORT...no doubt.
2) A WIDE circle of ""EXPAT"" friends,... no doubt with their PASSPORTS UP-TO-DATE.

You can get your sorry ass out of there at a moments notice if the doo-doo hits the fan. But what about the BORN and BRED South African Citizen who can't get out when the civilized gentlemen start rioting and burning the place to the ground.

There are regular riots in S.A. Happens constantly.
If the doctors aren't on strike, then Cossatu is,...or the TAXI drivers are blocking the highway. It's always something going down with that Utopian dream.
If things were as GRAND as you say, why the constant immigration? Why is Peares properties and the other Realty companies sitting with a SURPLUS of houses on their books. Houses that they can't seem to get rid of?

It's easy to be positive when you've got a job, nice house and a buncha EXPAT friends and an overseas Passport. Keep that passport handy buddy. You gonna need it one day when the starving hordes come-a-calling.


----------



## cptgal

Hi,

i'm going to put my 2cents in. I am 23 years old, I have an honours degree and have travelled the world (over 40 countries). I grew up in Cape Town, and yes, I experienced the crime. No it was not fun and truthfully I didn't know if I would want to say in SA for ever. However, I relocated to Dubai 4 months ago and am moving back to Cape Town in Jan. 2011. Many people may argue that I am moving from a place where there is very little crime to a place where crime is real, however, I believe, many may say that I am trying to do what every 23 year old is trying to do, however, what I want to do is make a difference. South Africa can't change with everyone leaving, its just going to get worse. People (I am included) need to pull up their socks and try to make a difference. That's why I am coming back. I'm coming back to less pay and more crime but I wouldn't trade it in for anything. Being able to go for a run on the beach and having cocktails with friends, its the life and the beauty of South Africa can't be rivaled. I plea to you all, I understand **** things have happened and I know that it sucks balls but everyone staying in South Africa makes a difference! 

I am counting down the days till I go home, 300 days and counting


----------



## Daxk

CPTGal, I wish you well.
I certainly hope you succeed.
the only problem I have is that I have seen many people go back to make a difference, but I see no difference.
I am a Father with a daughter.
you are someones daughter.
there's a World of difference in what is ok.


----------



## mman

Martinw said:


> moeshen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grossly unfair and exagerating - UM maybe you should say that to all the white women and girls being raped by blacks. To all the white families being raped, tortured and murdered. Tell them(not me)in what a beautifull wonderfull country thery are living.Maybe you should take your head out of the sand and open your eyes. And just for interest, if it is such a "wonderfull country these days" why is it that you need to go somewhere else "for career development". It is very nice to live somewehere else without the fear( I know I am doing it) but I do not tell people how wonderfull it is there, when I am not even there. You are prob some snot nose kid, who went to the UK like everyone else, to earn Pounds, but still tell people to go to SA. ( only read now you are in Saudi - What trying to earn millions so you can have the fancy big house with all these securities and all that stuff which normal working families cant afford, let alone these days not even be able to find a job, because the incompetent black gets first choice and then goes -"Eish, i got no clue, but the money is good" BTW got told this personally by a black admitting it to me
> 
> Agreed Aus, NZ has its crime, and we all know that is part of life yopu can never escape. But it is not violent and a white person does not have to live in fear of a black person. I learnt this morning that they broke into someones house in the neighbourhood( 1 in 10 months WOW such a violent place I live in) and only a wallet stolen. Um did I mention just a wallet stolen, with no one even knowing - had it been in Durb, JHB, CPT - it would have been - ****** the wallet, here is a nice white lady and pretyy white daughters to rape, torture and murder and then only ask for guns. You want to tell me that is not happening in SA. Oh yes I forgot, you dont live there either. And obviously you have no idea whatsoever what you are talking about, about Aus, because here if something happens it is big news. They prob mention every death on tv and now I am talking about some young kid killing himself in a V8 or something, so when someone gets murdered you def here about it.
> 
> I just feel sorry for people who listens to you and go over there and then get raped and muredered. It would feel like I have signed someones death warrant recommending a place I KNOW you have a more than excellent chance being a victim of violence. Why should the world not here about what is going on there.
> Why should the world not here about blacks killing whites, because of hatred, fun, jealousy etc? Why should someone have to live in fear, in their country of birth, when they have obeyed the law all their life, not harmed anyone, just asking to be able to lead anormal life? So you answer everybody why you think a white person like that has to be subjected to rape and murder? Do you think that is fair? If your answer is yes, then there has got to be something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Martin i dont know if you still visit these forums but im going to take the time to say something to you. "You sir are a racist", if you think crime is only black on white then you are clearly mistaken. South Africa doesnt need a person like you anyways!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BanksInDC09

moeshen said:


> Martinw said:
> 
> 
> 
> \i can not understand you would want to go to SA if you can come to AUS. We lived in SA and I would not put my feet there with all the violent crime and living in fear. Anybody that goes there should really think about waht you want out of life. I you want to live in fear of being raped, tortured, murdered, kids in horrible schools then go right ahead. Personally OZ was the best move we ever made. I almost want to think that if all the people in the world knew what was going on there not one of you would move there, or at least that is what I hope. Because I cannot believe that someone would move there if they did know.
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment is grossly unfair... I totally disagree with you... You over exagerating this issues. I will go back to SA anyday.. You never find a place with better quality of life anywhere in the world.. The only reason why I left was for career development and once I have achieved my goal of being exposed to working overseas, I will be back home in SA. The schools are great.. not sure what schools you are refering to ?
> As for crime... You will be fooling yourself if you think that OZ has no crime...Its all there but not exposed as in SA.. I have many friends living there and say that crime is there as it is in any other part of the world...
> 
> It so sad that you discourage people from entering our country and hope whoever reads your thread takes it with a pinch of salt..
> 
> 
> 
> Moeshen,
> 
> I would be very interested in your opinion and advice on SA. My husband just receive a very exciting career prospect and we are seriously considering relocating from Michigan/by way of Washington, DC to SA. We are a black family from the Midwestern part of the US. We just relocated a year ago from Michigan (both of us born and raised), and love it here in the Washington, DC are mainly because of the rich diverse culture. We have four children ages 16 to 6 so there is quite a bit to consider in moving abroad. My sister lives in Paris and we would be moving with dear friends both originally from West Africa. Any advise, experiences and knowledge you can add would be much appreciated.
Click to expand...


----------



## Daxk

Banks, Moeshen's post is 14 months old.
I noticed something a moment ago, you have 4 kids 6-16?
You are aware that SA (and CT) have virtually no public transport sytem that your kids can use safely?


----------



## BanksInDC09

Daxk said:


> Banks, Moeshen's post is 14 months old.
> I noticed something a moment ago, you have 4 kids 6-16?
> You are aware that SA (and CT) have virtually no public transport sytem that your kids can use safely?


Thank you! No actually I was not aware, though we are from a part of the US (Michigan) where public transportation is virtually nonexistent. The location of our move to SA is not quite narrowed down at the moment. The location has endless possibilities due to the nature of my husband’s career opportunity. Please enlighten me!


----------



## Daxk

The Cape seems to have less "risk" than Johannesburg/Pretoria.
However,you will soon find out that Trains and buses and minibus taxis' are no-go areas as regards children.
Your children will also stand out because of accents and even CT is pretty Xenophobic, not all, but there are some.
One of the other small differences we encountered when we moved to Ireland was that in SA, parents keep exceptionally close eyes on kids, birthday parties ALWAYS included at least one of the parents, the rest of the civilised world seems to drop their kids off at parties, or Malls or Cinemas or Amusement parks/arcades.
Not in SA and especially not in Johannesburg /Pretoria.
Johannesburg was averaging about 12 aductions a month, this has since increased because of the WC , thats reported ones.

I have said it here before, I dont care wether you go or not, I prefer it if you do.
If you are young and without children or your children are out of the house, go, enjoy, its a beautiful Country.
If I won the Euro millions lotto and could live anywhere with the best security money can buy, SA is the last place I would raise my daughter in.
and I am a South African.


----------



## Halo

Daxk said:


> If I won the Euro millions lotto and could live anywhere with the best security money can buy, SA is the last place I would raise my daughter in.
> and I am a South African.


*I second that* but I would like to add : There is something wrong with the mentality of many (both black and white) an arrogance that thankfully is starting to erode and way way to much hate that's glossed over with all this talk of a rainbow nation.

Just ask those 3000+ dead farmers for a start....... Then move into the Xenophobic townships and top off with a sprinkle of bitterness for decisions made with good intention.


----------



## guojian53

Daxk & Martinw, 

I am wondering if your perception of the RSA is based upon living in proximity to Jo'berg or Cape Town? I have viewed crime maps, and have found that crime is significantly higher in the NE or RSA, and far diminished in the Western Cape. 

Richard


----------



## guojian53

Halo, I also ask if your experiences in the RSA are based upon living in the north, or on living in the Western Cape. I have noted on crime statistic maps that crime is significantly lower in the Western Cape than in the NE.

Richard


----------



## Halo

guojian53 said:


> Halo, I also ask if your experiences in the RSA are based upon living in the north, or on living in the Western Cape. I have noted on crime statistic maps that crime is significantly lower in the Western Cape than in the NE.
> 
> Richard


Western Cape - And yes, in the more affluent area's its much safer wrt home-invasions etc. but as a mate (who still lives in SA) said to me yesterday you can drive to Worcester and mountain bike in a crime free environment but when you drive home you
1. Make sure the door is locked
2. You pray you don't get a puncture in the wrong place and if you do you keep driving if you can
3. You hope you don't get taken out by a 16 seat taxi carrying 24 people at 160km/h with bald tires.
4. Someone follows you home so you drive around the block to make sure.

The western cape is the last bastion of hope in SA - Just the other day the Residents of Guguletu voted for the DA- So fingers crossed.


----------



## Daxk

guojian53 said:


> Daxk & Martinw,
> 
> I am wondering if your perception of the RSA is based upon living in proximity to Jo'berg or Cape Town? I have viewed crime maps, and have found that crime is significantly higher in the NE or RSA, and far diminished in the Western Cape.
> 
> Richard


Richard, CT crime is very similar to European crime in that its mostly in the poorer areas and mostly gang related.
It also makes it easier to solve as most of the respondents are known to each other and the police. (Pleasenote, I said solve, not convict)
It does not mean that you are safe from Hi-jackings,Armed Home Invasions or fatal muggings in the WC, only that you are safer than Johannesburg/Pretoria area.

Also your Country districts, being less populated offer less victims and less perps.
Again, not that it does not happen, just less.
(Again, That part holds true, its why I dont live in either Dublin or Limerick)

However, the need for skills is in Johannesburg. because everyone who can has either left or "Southgrated" (I have friends who work in Jhbg in te week and then visit their families in the WC at weekends)

This means that the majority of Expatriate Skills coming in to the Country will end up in Johannesburg.
You might start off in the Cape, and then be "promoted" to Jhbg. 
SA desparately needs your skills.
They need you to train people.

Most of the skills needed and people who need training are in..... Johannesburg.
It is the Economic Centre of the Country.

And Gauteng (which is what the Industrial economic Complex is called) 
IS a bad place.
It has a vibe, a hum, an urgency that I haven't found elsewhere.
it also is where most of us of us who left because of crime, came from.


----------



## guojian53

Daxk said:


> Richard, CT crime is very similar to European crime in that its mostly in the poorer areas and mostly gang related.
> It also makes it easier to solve as most of the respondents are known to each other and the police. (Pleasenote, I said solve, not convict)
> It does not mean that you are safe from Hi-jackings,Armed Home Invasions or fatal muggings in the WC, only that you are safer than Johannesburg/Pretoria area.
> 
> Also your Country districts, being less populated offer less victims and less perps.
> Again, not that it does not happen, just less.
> (Again, That part holds true, its why I dont live in either Dublin or Limerick)
> 
> However, the need for skills is in Johannesburg. because everyone who can has either left or "Southgrated" (I have friends who work in Jhbg in te week and then visit their families in the WC at weekends)
> 
> This means that the majority of Expatriate Skills coming in to the Country will end up in Johannesburg.
> You might start off in the Cape, and then be "promoted" to Jhbg.
> SA desparately needs your skills.
> They need you to train people.
> 
> Most of the skills needed and people who need training are in..... Johannesburg.
> It is the Economic Centre of the Country.
> 
> And Gauteng (which is what the Industrial economic Complex is called)
> IS a bad place.
> It has a vibe, a hum, an urgency that I haven't found elsewhere.
> it also is where most of us of us who left because of crime, came from.


Thanks for the information and perspective. Actually, skill set and employment are not a big priority for me, as I am a USA retiree. However, if I wanted to go back to work, I could always teach at an international school. I have been considering retiring to the WC, as I love the ocean. Cost of real estate is significantly less to here, e.g., the typical mortgage payment in this area is R16 000. I also looked at utilities, such as water, and they are quite a bit less than in the states (a household here in this area sucks down ~$200/mo (R1600) for water-sewer-garbage). And since I have no kids in the household, raising kids in a risky area is not a concern for me. But as an American, I do know how to use a gun, if needed.


----------



## Daxk

Yeah,for the retiree WC is ideal , and there are many gated secure communities that reduce the risk further.
Labour is also cheap and everyone has a maid and gardener/gardening service.
However, Private health care is expensive and you need to factor in what it would cost for when you need it. 

Firearms get tricky, it takes about two to three years to get a licence.


----------



## Halo

Daxk said:


> Firearms get tricky, it takes about two to three years to get a licence.


Wow, that's changed.... I got mine (I was 17) in a few weeks.... do they now only issue them to criminals


----------



## luckycat315

My brother-in-law lived in Johannesburg for 40 yrs. They always had dogs, high fences, etc., and were never burgled. On the other hand, he came back from work one day, felt tired and couldn't be bothered to put his truck away. Guess what.....gone in the morning....! We lived in Cape town and although my husband would go back, I wouldn't. I missed the personal freedom to be able to go out for a walk, not bother about taking the car and know I could get home on the bus, train, or whatever. I live in London now and I always drive with my car locked and pay attention to people who seem to be getting too close, wear my bag across my body, etc., etc. We were lucky in SA in that we lived in an area with constantly patrolling security guards so didn't have a problem with crime. Having said that, we always locked the gate into the master bedroom and had grills on every door and window. There is crime everywhere, I've lived in the Far East twice, Middle East twice (burgled in Saudi Arabia), Africa four times (burgled in Zambia), Caribbean and Central America (burgled in Belize). These burglaries were carried out when the house was empty and were usually well known local petty criminals taking their chance where they could. The crime in SA seems to be more personal, life is just a lot cheaper and sadly people are killed for next to nothing.


----------



## guojian53

Well, until Obamacare, private health care was far less in RSA than in the good ole USA. For example, my last angioplasty here in the states was almost R1 000 000, whereas in South Africa I priced it out at less than R200 000. That's a big difference. So, the cost may be relatively high for RSA standards, but compared to here, it's a bargain. And then there is always med tourism to India or Thailand for really big stuff.


----------



## frank sommes

As far as the job goes- you should try checking the newspapers such as Capeads, and the normal channels. As for rent, it depends on where you stay, so it pays to look at a few areas, but you're probably looking at R8000 a month or more rent for a 3 bedroomed house/flat in a normal area. Food may cost you about R3000 a month. Good luck


----------



## LegalMan

frank sommes said:


> As far as the job goes- you should try checking the newspapers such as Capeads, and the normal channels. As for rent, it depends on where you stay, so it pays to look at a few areas, but you're probably looking at R8000 a month or more rent for a 3 bedroomed house/flat in a normal area. Food may cost you about R3000 a month. Good luck


Rent is definitely the biggest cost - it's huge in Cape Town now.


----------

